# Foot switch



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Forum. The on off switch on my router is awkward to get to and I can't say that I have noticed any references to anyone using a foot switch to control a hand or table mounted router. Are there any opinions for and against using this device, safety concerns etc.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I've used one since installing the router in the table. 
Mine is an on/off switch, not a dead man's switch. Some folks want the dead man's switch. I've never seen the utility. Besides, I move about a bit.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

oldrusty said:


> Are there any opinions for and against using this device, safety concerns etc.


I find as I get older I get more forgetful. Yesterday I was resetting my table saw blade with it still plugged in. The last thing I need is a foot switch to make things "easier". I want to force myself to unplug and re-plug ALL the time.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have one that I bought from Lee Valley a number of years ago. I also use it on the drill press when I need a third hand. It is an air operated switch. You need to get in the habit of putting it far enough under the table that you have to reach for it so that you don't step on it accidentally. If you are doing long pieces on your table a deadman's switch probably won't work. In the process of holding the end up on the infeed side to holding the other end up on the outfeed side you will probably have to step off the pedal.
If you know anything about wiring, you can also attach a standard light switch and plugin box on the side of your table making it easy to unplug for bit changes. You just have to wire a power cord to the switch. The cord from a dead tool works fine. This option is cheap, should be around the $5 mark.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi,
This is just my opinion.

*Never* use a foot operated switch on any tool that you may accidentally step on. If you forget to unplug the tool and step on the switch while you are changing a bit or blade the accident may take you fingers or hands off. 

Then what will you dial the phone with when you have to call for help.

That is just my opinion.

Work safe, have fun, cut some wood,
Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I use them all over the shop,scroll saw/band saw/router tables,etc.

Diff.strokes for diff.folks 

==


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Unplugging the router from power before changing bits is akin to dropping your drawers before sitting on the toilet. If you forget, it can get messy. 
It has been my habit to unplug any tool before doing any maintenance long before the foot switches came in to my shop. A tool on a foot switch is no different.
As Mike cautions in his signature "Your BRAIN Is The Most Important Power Tool In Your Shop. Turn It On Before You Turn On Any Other Power Tool."


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I use the dead man type foot switches quite frequently when routing, using the scroll saw, drill press, etc. if the occasion might require me to "hang on" with both hands to do the work. It gives me comfort to know that I can easily shut off the tool without releasing my grip. Since the tool also has a power switch that must also be on for the tool to operate I don't worry about accidentally stepping on the foot switch. The switch on the tool is always turned on just before I use the tool and turned off just after I finish using it, just as I would if not using the foot switch. Foot switches have saved me many times when things began to go bad on me.

Charley


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

I use one for the shop vac system only which I find very convenient in a small shop, easy on the back, and centrally located. I wouldn't use one on any power tool, unless a deadman type, just my personal preference, YMMV.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I would have to definitely say no to a foot mouted switch. As someone who has had a router start unexpectedly, it's most certainly something you want to avoid. 

Replace the router with something more comfortable if you're working above the table, or use a table mounted start stop switch if the problem is you can't reach the switch when it's in the table.

Upgrading your router to something that fits you better is a lot cheaper than a trip to the Emergency room, and that is not second hand informatoin.

Bad things happen fast at 20,000 rpms....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I got the tip from the big shops that use them all the time, all the machines have a power switch on them and the dead man is just way to keep the user safe and he must be in the right spot to run the machine most of them are off the floor by a little bit and the user must keep his foot on it at all times the user must lift his foot up the norm to get to the dead man switch so to say it's hard to just move over and step on it in error that's how I have my band saw setup, the scroll saw is right on the floor but I'm in a chair most of the time as far as the router tables I have the switch on some 4 x 6 blocks that make's it hard to just step on it in error..

===


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with PROPERLY POSITIONED foot switches for on/off, people that use their routers frequently and have good work habits rarely have problems, BUT if you step on your partner's foot in a dance - no problem, but stepping on an IMPROPERLY POSITIONED foot switch could very likely cause permanent injury. Personally, I like the table mounted switches better than foot switches, but as BJ3 has said "different strokes". I have noticed that changing bits, bases or base plates and guide bushings can only be done one way safely - UNPLUGGED - anything else is wreckless.


----------



## Hsobel (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi all:
I use he lee valley air operated foot switch on my drill press and I find it great. On the router table I have opted for the front mounted safety switch with the big paddle that you hit with your hip. It seems to me this would make your setup more useable without having the potential drawbacks of the foot switch. Having said that, my second choice word be the foot switch (not the deadmans style) but placed far enough away so that it can't be accidentally stepped on. Good luck with everything.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Well it seems that opinion is pretty evenly split on the foot switch debate. I have an unused regular foot switch but I am not familiar with the dead man switch. What's the difference ? Oldrusty


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Router Speed Control and Billy Pedal Foot Switches


Dead man Foot Switch and the On / Off Foot Switch type
Router Accessories

==



oldrusty said:


> Well it seems that opinion is pretty evenly split on the foot switch debate. I have an unused regular foot switch but I am not familiar with the dead man switch. What's the difference ? Oldrusty


----------

